# Work Permit HELP



## SeekingSA (Sep 17, 2010)

Those of you that recently moved to SA in last 2 years. Did you have a lot troubling finding employment? My husband is a software architect but I dont think his position is on the 2008 Scarce skills quota list.(there is not an updated list) Plus he doesnt meet the formal requirements. He has 12 years of programming experience and he is consider to be and expert in his field. A recruiter told me that employers don't want to hire people without work permits because they feel it a hassle for them (meaning the employer) to obtain one on the individuals behalf.

I see new members all time talking about they just moved to Durban or Capetown. Man...did you all really have that hard a time finding an employer and getting your work permit? Did you have to go through the SAQA? South Africa Qualification Authority. 

Please let me know whats you story on how you got to SA.

Has anyone used an immigration agent?I heard they can be expensive. If you have used a reputable immigration agency which one did you use and how was your experience with that agency?

Please I need help!


----------



## TheEndGame (Mar 25, 2008)

SeekingSA said:


> Those of you that recently moved to SA in last 2 years. Did you have a lot troubling finding employment? My husband is a software architect but I dont think his position is on the 2008 Scarce skills quota list.(there is not an updated list) Plus he doesnt meet the formal requirements. He has 12 years of programming experience and he is consider to be and expert in his field. A recruiter told me that employers don't want to hire people without work permits because they feel it a hassle for them (meaning the employer) to obtain one on the individuals behalf.
> 
> I see new members all time talking about they just moved to Durban or Capetown. Man...did you all really have that hard a time finding an employer and getting your work permit? Did you have to go through the SAQA? South Africa Qualification Authority.
> 
> ...


I kept tring but did not get any company from there to get my visa sponsored. It's very difficult to get job without being there and to be there you need VISA...


----------



## SeekingSA (Sep 17, 2010)

One of the requirements for getting an exceptional skills permit is a publication in your field of expertise – either written by you or mentioning your name. Does anyone have any clear descriptive directions on what are the requirements for writing the publication, meaning can it be an online publication?


The next requirement is to obtain a letter from a South African Organ of State, business, cultural or academic body confirming your exceptional skills and the fact that the skill will be to the benefit of South Africa. Ok without having an employer can someone tell me how I can achieve this requirement?


----------

